# Two new zombie flicks in the works



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/news/comments/?entryid=409952

Zack Snyder's been a pretty busy guy lately. From what little info they give, Dead Air sounds more interesting and original, but I've got one of those bad feelings that it'll fall through the floor post/mid production.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 27, 2007)

I always enjoy a good Zombie film. I wonder what kind of zombies he will use...


----------

